# Is there anyone in the Boston, MA area with SA?



## Determined88 (Sep 12, 2006)

This is my third post for a group near Boston. I know there must be many people out there that could benefit from a group. Please, let me know if your out there.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

We're here. There have been talks of a meeting before, but it may never get there. We might need to be seriously bribed. :lol

And for the future, you could just bump the thread you've already made. It saves space.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Or you could create a new thread everyday. Then we'd get so annoyed that we'd all meet up to end your persistence.

And I think we do have something scheduled for 2012. :stu


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Sheri said:


> We're here. There have been talks of a meeting before, but it may never get there. We might need to be seriously bribed. :lol
> 
> And for the future, you could just bump the thread you've already made. It saves space.


I'll take all 50's and 20's... hehe... although I'd get together with sheri for free..


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm in the boston area, and i would be open to meeting and discussing some things. i have made a lot of progress with my sa, and i feel like i could probably share a lot of useful things. and i am sure i could also learn some useful things. so count me in.


----------

